

A Detailed Technical Account of What Happened At Fukushima [powerpoint] - PaulHoule
http://energyfromthorium.com/pps/FukushimaDaiichiAREVA.pps

======
pasbesoin
For the PowerPoint avoidant:

[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fenergyfromthor...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fenergyfromthorium.com%2Fpps%2FFukushimaDaiichiAREVA.pps)

P.S. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/google-
docs-p...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/google-docs-
preview/)

